# Welcher Mini PC?



## Worrel (23. Mai 2021)

Hi,
Ich suche einen Mini PC (oder eine aussagekräftige Übersicht über selbige).

Anforderungen:

- Win 10 kompatibel
- Chrome, iTunes, Foobar2000, VLC, MS Office

- passive Kühlung (weil Wohnzimmer)
- 4K HD Video Playback (iTunes, amazon Video, YouTube)
- Flüssige Desktop Bedienung
- Office, Internet
- Musik (FLAC) über Klinken Ausgang abspielen 
- (SSD im Gehäuse (optional))

Was man so findet, reicht preislich von ~150 Euro bis in die tausende - und natürlich behaupten die alle, daß die die von mir geforderten Punkte erfüllen. Aber ich hab schon einen für 150 Euro und da ist das mit der flüssigen Desktop Bedienung nicht so wirklich gegeben ...


----------



## Batze (24. Mai 2021)

Ich gehe mal davon aus du willst die Kiste an deinen Wohnzimmer TV anschließen?
Hast du dir schon mal die Apple Minis angeschaut? Liegen zwar Preis Appletypisch Hoch, aber ansonsten sind die Dinger Top. Gerade der Neue M1 stellt da sogar einen iMac in den Schatten. Und per Bootcamp bekommst du da auch Windows drauf.
Ansonsten schau mal hier vorbei falls du das noch nicht kennst. 





						Refurbished Desktop PCs: Top Preis-Garantie ✔️ | refurbed
					

Gebrauchte Desktop PCs ➔ komplett erneuert ✔ mind. 12 Monate Garantie ✔ keine Versandkosten ✔ gratis Rückversand ✔ 30 Tage Rückgaberecht ✔ Ratenzahlung ✔ nachhaltig




					www.refurbed.de


----------



## Gast1661893802 (24. Mai 2021)

Ich habe zwar nur einen Vorgänger (und bin extrem zufrieden   ), aber in Punkto Preisleistung spielt der aktuelle
Minisforum X35G ganz weit oben mit.
Intel Core i3-1005G1 • 16 GB RAM • 256 GB M.2 SSD • WLAN 6 • Bluetooth 5.1 • Thunderbolt 3








						MINISFORUM X35G ab 359€ günstig kaufen (05/2021) • NerdsHeaven
					

In der heutigen Zeit gehört der PC zu den Alltagsgeräten wie die Kaffeemaschine. Natürlich können all die Aufgaben die ein PC übernimmt auch von einem




					www.nerdsheaven.de
				




Meiner ist trotz Lüfter flüsterleise seid 2019 im 24/7 365d/Y im Dauerbetrieb als MedienPC am TV.
Meistens (wie auch jetzt) poste ich von dem auch.


----------



## Worrel (24. Mai 2021)

Batze schrieb:


> Ich gehe mal davon aus du willst die Kiste an deinen Wohnzimmer TV anschließen?


Ja nein .
Wohnzimmer ja.
Mein PC Monitor ist gleichzeitig ein Smart TV.
Das Ding soll dann daran angeschlossen werden.
Also als HDMI2 oder so.


Batze schrieb:


> Hast du dir schon mal die Apple Minis angeschaut? Liegen zwar Preis Appletypisch Hoch, aber ansonsten sind die Dinger Top.


Verbraten laut https://www.chip.de/bestenlisten/Bestenliste-Mini-PCs--index/detail/id/1249/ aber deutlich mehr Strom als die Konkurrenz. (12 Watt im Leerlauf(!) im Vergleich zum Test minimum von 2,6W.   und unter Vollast werden sogar die 100 W geknackt. Auch für 4K Videos brauchen die Apple Minis bis zum Doppelten des nötigen Strombedarfs.


Batze schrieb:


> Ansonsten schau mal hier vorbei falls du das noch nicht kennst.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Angebote findet man viele. Das Problem ist eher, daß ich überhaupt nicht weiß, was von den Hardwaredaten relevant für mich ist, da ich mich selbst mit Desktop Hardware nur dann auskenne, wenn ich gerade mal 2-3 PCG Hardware Hefte fürs Rechner Upgrade studiert habe. 



LesterPG schrieb:


> Ich habe zwar nur einen Vorgänger (und bin extrem zufrieden   ), aber in Punkto Preisleistung spielt der aktuelle
> Minisforum X35G ganz weit oben mit.
> Intel Core i3-1005G1 • 16 GB RAM • 256 GB M.2 SSD • WLAN 6 • Bluetooth 5.1 • Thunderbolt 3
> 
> ...


Ok, das sieht ja schon mal gut aus - aber der hat ja gar keinen separaten Klinken Ausgang für den Sound. 

Das wollte ich eigentlich schon haben, so daß ich dann zB auch mal am Handy eine Musik Playlist konfigurieren und dann davon abspielen lassen kann, ohne den Monitor anzumachen.


----------



## Batze (24. Mai 2021)

Worrel schrieb:


> Ok, das sieht ja schon mal gut aus - aber der hat ja gar keinen separaten Klinken Ausgang für den Sound.


Eventuell per USB Soundkarten Zusatz?


----------



## Batze (24. Mai 2021)

Worrel schrieb:


> Verbraten laut https://www.chip.de/bestenlisten/Bestenliste-Mini-PCs--index/detail/id/1249/ aber deutlich mehr Strom als die Konkurrenz. (12 Watt im Leerlauf(!) im Vergleich zum Test minimum von 2,6W.  und unter Vollast werden sogar die 100 W geknackt. Auch für 4K Videos brauchen die Apple Minis bis zum Doppelten des nötigen Strombedarfs.


Okey, das habe ich jetzt nicht im Blick gehabt.
Aber, 1-2 mal weniger Duschen im Monat bei im Schnitt 24KW(so in etwa laufen die Durchlauferhitzer Großteils) (das sind 24.000 Watt pro Stunde, nur mal als Info, nur um dein Wasser heiß zu bekommen ) Dusch Strom per Stunde verbrauch und du hast den Jahrespreis jeden dieser Rechner locker raus.
Rechne es dir selbst aus.
Sorry, aber wer mir hier mit 100 Watt ankommt, der muss schon so ziemlich an der Armutsgrenze knacken. 100Watt kann man überall mit Leichtigkeit im Haushalt einsparen. Mein Beispiel eben.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (24. Mai 2021)

Worrel schrieb:


> Ok, das sieht ja schon mal gut aus - aber der hat ja gar keinen separaten Klinken Ausgang für den Sound.


Klinke ist leider Out (verschwindet zunehmend), zugegeben mein AV Verstärker ist ohnehin auf HDMI gemünzt

Ggf. ein HDMI/Klinke Converter dazu, kostet nicht die Welt:





						4K HDMI Audio Extractor Converter Konverter,Ozvavzk HDMI zu SPDIF Konverter | HDMI zu HDMI und Optisches SPDIF mit 3,5-mm-Stereo Unterstützung 3D, 1080p: Amazon.de: Elektronik & Foto
					

4K HDMI Audio Extractor Converter Konverter,Ozvavzk HDMI zu SPDIF Konverter | HDMI zu HDMI und Optisches SPDIF mit 3,5-mm-Stereo Unterstützung 3D, 1080p: Amazon.de: Elektronik & Foto



					www.amazon.de


----------



## Worrel (24. Mai 2021)

Batze schrieb:


> Aber, 1-2 mal weniger Duschen im Monat bei im Schnitt 24KW(so in etwa laufen die Durchlauferhitzer Großteils) (das sind 24.000 Watt pro Stunde, nur mal als Info, nur um dein Wasser heiß zu bekommen ) Dusch Strom per Stunde


Mein Heißwasser gibt aber nicht aus Strom, sondern gasförmig.
Aber sicher, sparen kann man überall.


Batze schrieb:


> Sorry, aber wer mir hier mit 100 Watt ankommt, der muss schon so ziemlich an der Armutsgrenze knacken.


Du schreibst das so, als wäre das irgendwie sinnvoll, hier mit der Armutsgrenze zu argumentieren.


Batze schrieb:


> 100Watt kann man überall mit Leichtigkeit im Haushalt einsparen. Mein Beispiel eben.


Und man sie eben noch viel einfacher einsparen, in dem man gerade bei Sachen, die dann recht kontinuierlich laufen sollen, darauf achtet, daß die möglichst wenig Strom fressen.


LesterPG schrieb:


> Klinke ist leider Out (verschwindet zunehmend), zugegeben mein AV Verstärker ist ohnehin auf HDMI gemünzt
> 
> Ggf. ein HDMI/Klinke Converter dazu, kostet nicht die Welt:
> ...


Aber es gibt ja noch Mini PCs, bei denen man Lautsprecher mit Klinke anschließen kann, zB https://www.kiebel.de/pc-systeme/marketplaces/Home-Mini-PC-kcs-5.html - wenn ich da nur einen Kasten und ein Kabel weniger rumfliegen haben kann ...


----------



## Batze (24. Mai 2021)

Worrel schrieb:


> Mein Heißwasser gibt aber nicht aus Strom, sondern gasförmig.
> Aber sicher, sparen kann man überall.
> 
> Du schreibst das so, als wäre das irgendwie sinnvoll, hier mit der Armutsgrenze zu argumentieren.
> ...


Ja sorry, keine Tipps mehr von mir, wenn du das so Extrem nimmst.
Wasser wird natürlich aus Gas einfach so mal Warm und kostet dann weniger/nichts. Gute Erkenntnis.
Ich wusste jetzt nicht das du da so Extrem drauf reagierst.
Sorry.


----------



## Worrel (24. Mai 2021)

Batze schrieb:


> Ja sorry, keine Tipps mehr von mir, wenn du das so Extrem nimmst.
> Wasser wird natürlich aus Gas einfach so mal Warm und kostet dann weniger/nichts. Gute Erkenntnis.
> Ich wusste jetzt nicht das du da so Extrem drauf reagierst.
> Sorry.
> ...


... "extrem reagieren" ...?  

Hier mal ein Beispiel für "extremes Reagieren":

_Spinnst du? Was schreibst du mir hier vor, wie lange ich zu Duschen habe?!? Was ist denn mit meiner Meinungsfreiheit? Ich darf ja wohl noch solange duschen, wie ich will!!!
Und schon mal dran gedacht, daß es Teile in der Welt git, wo die Leute froh wären, wenn sie 100 Watt hätten? Da denkst du in deiner Luxusvilla ja nie drüber nach! Und ja, verglichen mit den Armen der Welt wohnen wir alle in Luxusvillen!
Kannst du nicht lesen? Ich hab geschrieben, daß ich an dem Mini PC Strom sparen will!! Weich nicht vom Thema ab und schreib mir nicht vor, was ich wo zu sparen habe! Das wird ja immer schlimmer hier mit dir, du Energie-Nazi!!_​
So. Und jetzt lies dir bitte nochmal durch, was ich tatsächlich geschrieben habe. Wo war das jetzt "extrem"?


----------



## Batze (24. Mai 2021)

Ich sagte doch Sorry.


----------



## Spiritogre (26. Mai 2021)

Ich sehe den Sinn solcher Mini-PCs immer nicht wirklich, denn wegen dem Formfaktor sind sie sehr teuer. 

Für mich sind Notebooks die Alternative. Verbrauchen wenig Strom und bieten genug Leistung und vor allem in der Regel auch Anschlüsse. Und sind eben auch unabhängig von sonstiger Hardware nutzbar.

Im Schlafzimmer habe ich ein zehn Jahre altes Core i3 Notebook von Asus und im Wohnzimmer ein neun Jahre altes Core i7 Office Notebook von Acer als Mediencenter mit 8 bzw. 16 GB RAM. Einziger Schwachpunkt, die haben noch HDDs verbaut und benötigen entsprechend eine Weile zum Hochfahren. Beide haben sogar eine NVidia Karte, eignen sich also notfalls für ältere Games aber können dank dieser eben auch gut externe Monitore und hohe Auflösungen ansprechen. 

Natürlich haben sie neben diversen USB Anschlüssen auch HDMI, Bluetooth und Klinke. 

Angesteuert werden sie bei mir über Funkmäuse.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (26. Mai 2021)

Das ist sicherlich Geschmacksache, ich wüßte nicht wohin mit einem Notebook im Wohnzimmer.
Der TV ist eh der Monitor, den Rest bediene ich nur über die Funkmaus und notfalls mit der Funktastatur.

Die Maus passt bequem mit auf dem Getränketisch, die Tastatur steckt in greifbarer Nähe, ein Notebook wäre bei mir nur hinderlich/störend.


----------



## Worrel (26. Mai 2021)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Ich sehe den Sinn solcher Mini-PCs immer nicht wirklich, denn wegen dem Formfaktor sind sie sehr teuer.


Also ich finde ~400 Euro jetzt nicht wirklich teuer für einen voll funktionsfähigen Multimedia PC.  


Spiritogre schrieb:


> Für mich sind Notebooks die Alternative.


... kosten die nicht dasselbe ...?


Spiritogre schrieb:


> Verbrauchen wenig Strom und bieten genug Leistung und vor allem in der Regel auch Anschlüsse. [...] Natürlich haben sie neben diversen USB Anschlüssen auch HDMI, Bluetooth und Klinke.


Wenn man drauf achtet, hat ein Mini PC auch die Anschlüsse, die man braucht und ist ebenso stromsparend.

Was mich daran reizt:
a) kann man hinter den Monitor hängen und verbraucht somit gar keinen Platz. Für einen Laptop müßte man immer irgendwo einen Platz freihalten.
b) da es ein hinter-dem-Monitor/TV zu befestigendes Gerät ist, ist die Lautstärke Vermeidung bei der Herstellung ein essentieller Teil des Konzeptes und Mini PCs daher im Optimalfall unhörbar.
c) geringer Stromverbrauch mit 5-10 W - mein PC verbraucht eher 50-90 W. Wenn man damit so wie ich in der Zeit, die ich zuhause bin, quasi kontinuierlich Musik hört, summiert sich das im Lauf der Zeit.


----------



## Worrel (31. Mai 2021)

Momentan finde ich den hier sehr interessant:









						cirrus7 nimbini - Lüfterloser Mini-PC Intel® NUC-System
					

Der kleinste und leistungsstärkste lüfterlose Mini-PC mit Intel® NUC System. Passiv gekühlt und wirklich leise.




					www.cirrus7.com
				




Eine Frage hätte ich dabei noch: Was gibt es da bei der Prozessorauswahl zu beachten?


----------



## Gast1661893802 (31. Mai 2021)

> "passiv gekühlt und wirklich leise"


Lol, wenn das trotz passiver Kühlung nicht der Fall wäre ...  

Komischer Werbespruch.


----------



## JohnCarpenter1 (31. Mai 2021)

Worrel schrieb:


> Momentan finde ich den hier sehr interessant:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Den Cirrus 7 habe ich mir vor längerer Zeit als Mediacenter und FLAC-Musikquelle gegönnt (Damals mit  i7-8559U CPU). Ich bin super zufrieden. Wie beschrieben, macht der Anbieter halt tatsächlich nichts anderes, als in Kleinserie die "schweren" Alugehäuse herzustellen(das ganze Gehäuse dient als Kühlkörper) und darin die zugekaufte Intelhardware zu verbauen. Sogar das Handbuch gehört eigentlich zu dem Intel NUC - der hat und braucht AKAIK gerade für die besseren CPU's einen Gehäuselüfter. Cirrus macht also nichts anderes, als die Wärme so abzuführen, dass auch leistungsstärkere CPU's noch passiv gekühlt laufen können.


----------



## JohnCarpenter1 (31. Mai 2021)

Worrel schrieb:


> Momentan finde ich den hier sehr interessant:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das ist einfach: Wenn du lange Freude daran haben willst, nimm mindestens den i5, besser den i7. und mindestens 8GB RAM.


----------



## Worrel (31. Mai 2021)

JohnCarpenter1 schrieb:


> Den Cirrus 7 habe ich mir vor längerer Zeit als Mediacenter und FLAC-Musikquelle gegönnt (Damals mit  i7-8559U CPU). Ich bin super zufrieden.


Kann man damit auch Bild oder Videobearbeitung in passabler Performenace veranstalten?


----------



## JohnCarpenter1 (31. Mai 2021)

Worrel schrieb:


> Kann man damit auch Bild oder Videobearbeitung in passabler Performenace veranstalten?


Das habe ich nicht probiert - angenehm ist aber jedenfalls, dass auch größere Windows 10 Updates performant erledigt werden. SIcher hast du auch schon gesehen, dass die ein neues Modell "V3" mit I9 Option haben - ist halt noch mal teurer. Noch ein Hinweis: Wie immer bei einer PC-Quelle; wenn man mit HDMI zum TV geht, wird man mit der "Overscan"-THematik konfrontiert. (Das Bild ist etwas größer, als die Auflösung vorgibt). Entweder der TV hat einen PC Modus zur Korrektur, oder, was ich gemacht habe, aber minimal die Qualität verschlechtern könnte; man kann am PC das Bild im "freien Modus" etwas kleiner zoomen.
P.S.: Must natürlich bedenken, dass das trotz allem Hitze- und Stromspar-CPUs aus der Notebooksparte sind, also niemals so stark wie die Desktop-Pendanten.


----------



## Worrel (31. Mai 2021)

Mein Monitor ist ein PC/TV Kombi, das ist also schon mal egal.

Natürlich hat man mit größerer CPU mehr Luft nach oben - ich bin mir gerade noch nicht 100%ig über das Einsatzgebiet sicher:

Entweder wird das NUR FLACs + Videodateien abspielen (wohl bis zu 1920 x 1080) + Surfen
oder
ich mach da noch mehr mit (Office und eben Bild- oder gar Videobearbeitung) und hab meinen Spiele Rechner dann fast NUR für Spiele


----------

